# Shadow



## ShadowKitty (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi all, I'm new here 

My user name is from my dear sweet Shadow. I adopted her from the local shelter when she was 4-5 weeks old. She was terribly frightened and soon became ill with panleuk. The vet put her on antibiotics and tamiflu but she got worse and I was fearing the worst. But just when things looked very bad, she turned around, started scarfing down her food, and got well!

Needless to say, being taken from her mother at such a young age, we've had a few issues about chewing on hands and feet. I've worked long and carefully with her and now, at 1-1/2 years old, she's a very gentle kitty. She still loves to play though and has great fun sorting through her toy box for toys for me to throw. She's the first kitty I've had who fetches, although in true cat fashion the game begins only when she wants it to and ends exactly when she wants it to end :lol: 

I named her for her color, but in truth she's become almost like my own shadow. She follows me everywhere, wants lots and lots of attention, and loves to cuddle. Some people don't like clingy cats but that's my favorite kind.

So without further blathering, here are some pictures of my kitty:

No! I don't want to go to the vet!









My claws, let me show you them.









All grown up.









Holiday spirit:









Edit: Oops, I should have posted this in 'Meet my Kitty'. Sorry.

Julie


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Awww, Julie, she's gorgeous! 

Welcome! There's just something special about black kitties, isn't there?


----------



## ShadowKitty (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks Marie! Yes, black kitties are special and wonderful


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Shadow is such a beauty! What a sweet kitty! :luv
Black kitties are special. The first cat that adopted me when I was a kid was black.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What a cutie  . Did you really put all that Christmas stuff in there or is that photoshopped :?:


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

She is so cute! There is something about black kitties!


----------



## ShadowKitty (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome everyone and the nice words about Shadow. I'm happy to see others who love black kitties. My vet has several office kitties whose owners have abandoned them there, just because they are black.



DesnBaby said:


> Did you really put all that Christmas stuff in there or is that photoshopped :?:


It was all there. I set up everything but the ribbony thing (actually a hair tie) and she watched my every move. As soon as I put the ribbons down she hopped up and picked them up, as I knew she would. I got the one shot before she streaked away with it, scattering all the other decorations.

Julie


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Your Shadow is so sleek and beautiful! She is very lucky to have recovered from Panleukopenia. I lost my Tucker to that awful disease. You must be a wonderful kitty mommy to have pulled her out of it.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Welcome! I'm a convert to black kitties  Our lovley little Margaret Tiddler is black.

seashell


----------



## furbabylover (Nov 7, 2008)

She is adorable....love the pic with her claws!!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

She's beautiful! She looks exactly like my Midnight. And welcome to the forum, too.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome, and let me add that Shadow is gorgeous! I read somewhere that black cats tend to be mellow, great cats with great personalities. Do you think that's true?


----------



## ShadowKitty (Nov 18, 2008)

katlover13 said:


> Your Shadow is so sleek and beautiful! She is very lucky to have recovered from Panleukopenia. I lost my Tucker to that awful disease. You must be a wonderful kitty mommy to have pulled her out of it.


I'm sorry to hear about your Tucker. I'm still haunted by Shadow's two brothers who I left at the shelter - I'll always wonder if they got help and what happened to them. Shadow is a very shy kitty and I think she is best in a one-cat house, but I can still see those other two sweeties - another black kitty and a tiger striped one. I got Shadow 2 weeks before I was really supposed to because I was lucky enough to see the vet on duty at the time and she didn't think there was a reason to keep a young kitten for the usual waiting period and she didn't want her having a chance to get sick. But Shadow got sick three days afterwards so I fear the whole litter was infected. 

Anyway, I can't claim anything special myself. My vet treated the first symptoms very aggressively and I think that really helped. I just provided a bunch of cuddles 



October said:


> I read somewhere that black cats tend to be mellow, great cats with great personalities. Do you think that's true?


Well, Shadow is very sweet, has a great personality, but when she rips up and down the house bouncing off walls I would have a hard time calling her mellow :lol:


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

WELCOME SHADOW!


----------



## pebs (Nov 4, 2008)

Lovely cat! Those pics of her as a kitten are brilliant! You're a very skilled photographer (or maybe Shadow just likes to pose for the camera :lol: ).


----------



## Blossom (Mar 5, 2008)

Hello & welcome to cf. Shadow is gorgeous.


----------



## blackcat_2008 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi there,

Very cute cats! 

Let me introduce my cat;




http://www.geocities.com/kage.yoshi/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/finder2/

yoshi


----------



## blackcat_2008 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi there,

Very cute cats in here. Kage and I are happy to be here. 

We are alone but I care him as he cares me a lot.
I do believe that this is the fundamental things the relationship between animals and we, human.

As he lives at quiet and warm living environment, he might live longer. I am not sure how we live longer.


Thank you,

Yoshi


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Welcome, Yoshi and Kage... Enjoy the Cat Forum!

and Shadow is a cutie-pie! :luv 

 Fran


----------



## blackcat_2008 (Nov 26, 2008)

Thank you. :luv 

I read Cat as Cute now. I may be tired.....

well I updated my Flickr site. 

Yoshi,

:luv 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/finder2/

sometimes, geocities is down due to over data transfer to server from my machine.
sorry for your inconvenience about that.


----------



## blackcat_2008 (Nov 26, 2008)

lovely cute cats 

yoshi


----------



## ShadowKitty (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi Yoshi,

It's good to see another black cat - Kage is a very handsome boy. Shadow and I are also by ourselves and we've both become very attached to each other :luv 

I'm going to try to make another 'meowy catsmus' picture this year. Shadow generally doesn't like the camera but I recently got a new flash that recharges much, much more quietly and she seems to tolerate it better. Now to find some baubles and things that will keep her interested...


----------



## blackcat_2008 (Nov 26, 2008)

ShadowKitty said:


> Hi Yoshi,
> 
> It's good to see another black cat - Kage is a very handsome boy. Shadow and I are also by ourselves and we've both become very attached to each other :luv
> 
> I'm going to try to make another 'meowy catsmus' picture this year. Shadow generally doesn't like the camera but I recently got a new flash that recharges much, much more quietly and she seems to tolerate it better. Now to find some baubles and things that will keep her interested...



Hi Shadow, 


It is very difficult to take a picture of a black cat in general. You are professional for taking a picture of black cat.
Kage doesn't like camera too. I need to get more memories as memory cards are full.

Thanks,
yoshi & kage :luv


----------

